# Hidex



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

Has anyone heard of watch brand Hidex? I've had a look on the net and can't find any info. Only a few being sold and saying there rare? Any info would be appreciated as I'm in talks with buying one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seen them appear or eBay now and then for not much money. There's one on just now for $49.99. Rare and valuable don't always go hand in hand. I've bought similar " lost brands " in good working order for around £10.


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks. The one I'm looking at is £25 in good working order. Might just go for it it would make a nice change to my other everyday watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I would just remember that, as Wrench has wisely said above, being rare doesn't indicate that the watch is good quality or necessarily valuable. It is true though some of the rarest and most collectible items have been those that have become scarce just because they were insignificant or throw-away pieces when new, but often, something rare is not available in sufficient numbers for there to be competing collectors willing to buy into that category of item, so pushing up the price.

When I look at the rather hazy picture of the Hidex watch you have posted, my immediate reaction is that this a mid-1950s branded watch made for the lower end of the market for Swiss-made watches. I personally do not have a Hidex watch in my collection, nor have I come across any, but if an example in good condition turned up for £25 or so, I would be tempted to buy it.

I wish I could tell you more about the Hidex brand, and if you manage to post pics of the caseback and the movement, more information might be forthcoming from knowledgeable members. I will certainly keep Hidex on my radar, and also the "S" that appears in the knight's shield on the dial.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

georgebronze said:


> Thanks. The one I'm looking at is £25 in good working order. Might just go for it it would make a nice change to my other everyday watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 One thing to consider, if the watch needs servicing, it will cost more than the asking price. I have a couple of watches that have great sentimental value, but monetarily are probably worth £10 -£15, they still cost around £50 each for a service, plus add on another £14 or so for RMSD postal charges it all adds up. I'm not trying to put you off, just letting you know what's potentially ahead. You can pick up a new 36mm retro Vostok like this one for around the same money.


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

I've taken the plunge and bought it. I'll post pictures of it when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

With a name like "Hide x" I'm surprised you were able to find one 

I'm with Honor on this, looks like one of the "generic" Swiss pieces at the lower end of the market, but nonetheless, interesting enough! E N J O Y! :yes:


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

It came today. Here's a picture of the back, hope this can help to find out more info.
View attachment 10729


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google the various stuff on the back - - like "Waterproof Watches" and you should find the dates when this changed to Water Resistant. Then you know it can't be too much after that date. Likewise try Tropicalized (with a "zee" might indicate made for the US market) and so on. :yes:

(We could tell you most of this, but if you research it yourself - - you'll remember better for the future! :clap: )

Note that it may well NO LONGER be watertight at it's age and no service history, and removal of the back would definitely mean it wasn't water-resistant any more without a proper check and reseal etc., - - and of course you need a back removal tool to do that anyways - - and so the money goes


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

mel said:


> Google the various stuff on the back - - like "Waterproof Watches" and you should find the dates when this changed to Water Resistant. Then you know it can't be too much after that date. Likewise try Tropicalized (with a "zee" might indicate made for the US market) and so on. :yes:
> (We could tell you most of this, but if you research it yourself - - you'll remember better for the future! :clap: )
> Note that it may well NO LONGER be watertight at it's age and no service history, and removal of the back would definitely mean it wasn't water-resistant any more without a proper check and reseal etc., - - and of course you need a back removal tool to do that anyways - - and so the money goes


I've done a little bit of digging! Tropicalzed was used in many military electronics etc. It was a way of protecting the component from extreme temperature change. So I'm guessing this watch is from 1940 onwards. It could be a military service watch?

I have managed to get the back casing off!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh Dear - - the bug is definitely biting - - you're doomed I tell you, DOOMED! :yes:

Be careful, make sure you clean all around the edges of both the back of the watch and the back case so that no particles or dust gets into the movement when you put the back on again. And as I said, it will now *no longer be water resistant*. The innards look nice and clean, but eventually ANY vintage watch will need a proper service to ensure it's at it's best - - you wouldn't buy a vintage car and not have the oil changed,would you?

Anyhows, welcome to :rltrlt: , you are now on the slippery slope to being a WIS! Get a lock put on your wallet and Credit Cards, you'll need it :bash:


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

mel said:


> Oh Dear - - the bug is definitely biting - - you're doomed I tell you, DOOMED! :yes:
> Be careful, make sure you clean all around the edges of both the back of the watch and the back case so that no particles or dust gets into the movement when you put the back on again. And as I said, it will now *no longer be water resistant*. The innards look nice and clean, but eventually ANY vintage watch will need a proper service to ensure it's at it's best - - you wouldn't buy a vintage car and not have the oil changed,would you?
> Anyhows, welcome to:rltrlt:, you are now on the slippery slope to being a WIS! Get a lock put on your wallet and Credit Cards, you'll need it :bash:


It was very easy to get off I didn't need tools, just a twist with my finger pressed into the grooves. I'm guessing it wasn't very water resistant anyway. Also the glass on the front is very loose it twists 360 degrees? Is that supposed to happen? It was only £25 so it's not a major problem.

Haha! I'm already looking at another watch I'm on edge of clicking PAY NOW!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The front crystal shouldn't twist on any watch, but certainly should be 100% fixed on anything claiming water resistance. :yes:

Advice - - do not go anywhere near *"PAY NOW" *whilst having partaken of alcohol ! :bash:


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

I will make a trip to get it looked at. I would love to still have it ticking away years from now


----------



## georgebronze (Feb 10, 2017)

I was on eBay having look and stumbled across this, a Sandoz?! It has a very similar logo to the Hidex. Could this be another company name?

View attachment 10793




georgebronze said:


> I was on eBay having look and stumbled across this, a Sandoz?! It has a very similar logo to the Hidex. Could this be another company name?
> 
> [IMG alt="IMG_5067.thumb.JPG.5084b10981a38d549a06447180c58dcd.JPG" data-fileid="10793"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2017_02/IMG_5067.thumb.JPG.5084b10981a38d549a06447180c58dcd.JPG[/IMG]


It is the same logo?!!! I'll send an email to sandoz to see if they can tell me more!


----------

